
Ask HN: If both branches of an if expression are known … - tosh
if both branches of an if expression are known to be equal, does it make sense to skip the test and just emit the value?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;ra&#x2F;status&#x2F;893111152561074176
======
Davidbrcz
No, the test might have side effects. If you are 100% sure there are none,
then yes.

